# Hulu - Bolt & Mini's



## Tanzeri (May 21, 2002)

As I understand it there is no Hulu app for the Bolt yet due to the change from Flash to HTML 5. However, Mini's connected to a Bolt can access the Hulu app.

Will Hulu programs show-up in searches or be listed as part of a OnePass from the Bolt even though there is no Hulu app? 

If not can a Mini do this as a work-around?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Tanzeri said:


> As I understand it there is no Hulu app for the Bolt yet due to the change from Flash to HTML 5. However, Mini's connected to a Bolt can access the Hulu app.
> 
> Will Hulu programs show-up in searches or be listed as part of a OnePass from the Bolt even though there is no Hulu app?
> 
> If not can a Mini do this as a work-around?


Apparently not. The mini in here has a Romaio Pro as a Host. I did a couple of searches for Hulu exclusive content. Casual, and The Mindy Project. With the Pro as the Host the search comes up for those titles with Hulu.

FOr instance Casual is only available on Hulu so the search only shows Hulu. With the Mindy Project the search shows Hulu, Amazon and Vudu.

Now when I make the BOLT the host for the Mini. Casual does not even show up in the search. And the Mindy Project only shows Amazon and Vudu in the results.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Bolt doesn't have a Hulu app and the Mini always reflect the app selections of the host TiVo. So a Mini connected to a Bolt will not show the Hulu app as an option.


----------



## mem_tiger (Sep 30, 2015)

So does anyone know a timeframe for when the Bolt might get Hulu as an option? Or is it safe to say the Blot will not get Hulu anytime in the near future.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

mem_tiger said:


> So does anyone know a timeframe for when the Bolt might get Hulu as an option? Or is it safe to say the Blot will not get Hulu anytime in the near future.


As far as I know neither TiVo or Hulu have given a time frame. So no we do not know, the reality is TiVo may not even know as it is subject to Hulu's development schedule. There isn't allot pushing Hulu - I mean how many Bolts have actually been sold and how many of those users want Hulu and don't have something else to access it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> The Bolt doesn't have a Hulu app and the Mini always reflect the app selections of the host TiVo. So a Mini connected to a Bolt will not show the Hulu app as an option.


FYI I was wrong about this. It appears that the Mini will automatically add the apps that it supports that the Bolt doesn't. My Mini linked to a Bolt is showing the MLB and Hulu apps even though those apps do not appear on the Bolt itself.


----------



## mem_tiger (Sep 30, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> FYI I was wrong about this. It appears that the Mini will automatically add the apps that it supports that the Bolt doesn't. My Mini linked to a Bolt is showing the MLB and Hulu apps even though those apps do not appear on the Bolt itself.


Well this will solve my problem then. I didn't want to buy a bolt and have my wife have to go to another device to access her Hulu. I know 1st world problems right.


----------



## Tanzeri (May 21, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> FYI I was wrong about this. It appears that the Mini will automatically add the apps that it supports that the Bolt doesn't. My Mini linked to a Bolt is showing the MLB and Hulu apps even though those apps do not appear on the Bolt itself.


Does this mean that the Mini can be used as a work-around by doing the OnePass setup from the Mini or will the Hulu shows not appear because the Bolt does not support them?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Tanzeri said:


> Does this mean that the Mini can be used as a work-around by doing the OnePass setup from the Mini or will the Hulu shows not appear because the Bolt does not support them?


I don't know. I don't actually have Hulu so I can't really test this.


----------



## k1davis (Nov 14, 2004)

Very interesting. I just got a Bolt, after running a Series 2 TivoHD since 2008! 

Of course it's a huge upgrade for me, but I hope Tivo commits to expanding their selection of apps. I stream more than I record now (with a Roku and an Amazon Fire TV Stick) and I think that trend will only increase.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> FYI I was wrong about this. It appears that the Mini will automatically add the apps that it supports that the Bolt doesn't. My Mini linked to a Bolt is showing the MLB and Hulu apps even though those apps do not appear on the Bolt itself.


Yes but if you search for content on the mini, with the Bolt as a Host, Hulu results will not show up. At least this was the case during the first week the Bolt was out. I have not tested those searches since then.


----------

